# jFreeChart vertikale Achsenbeschriftung



## Fulk (10. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich benutze derzeit jFreeChart. Dabei erstelle ich ein LinienDiagramm, wobei die x-Achsenbeschriftung Datumswerte sind. Diese sind aber sehr lang und dazu noch recht viele. Kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit, die Beschriftung vertikal, also senkrecht darzustellen? Ich weiß, dass es so etwas gibt, aber ich finde es nicht 

Danke!
Fulk.


----------



## Axel (5. August 2009)

Mit setVerticalTickLabels(true).

Hier ein code snippet als Beispiel:
...
plot.setDomainAxis(new DateAxis("Datum / Zeit")));
DateAxis dateAxis = (DateAxis) plot.getDomainAxis();
dateAxis.setVerticalTickLabels(true);     // <-- that's it ;-)
dateAxis.setDateFormatOverride(new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yy HH:mm"));
...

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------

